# Glasses-less 3D is here



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I honestly never thought I'd see glasses-less 3D, I guess I was wrong.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/10/05/toshiba.3dtv.no.glasses.cnet/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

From the article:
"There were three sizes on display: 12 inches, 20 inches, and 56 inches. While the smaller size models are destined for the Japanese market in December, the 56-incher is just a prototype and there are no imminent plans to make it into an actual product, according to a Toshiba representative here"

"After spending some time in the theater, we found the TV works surprisingly well. It's not a 3D cinema-quality experience, and there's clearly room to improve, but again, you don't have to wear any glasses."
Personally, I'd rather wear glasses for the 2 hours it takes to watch a movie in 3D and have a cinematic experience.

Finally:
"And there's another matter of practicality: to get the best effect, you have to stand pretty close to the LED TV, closer than any normal person would want to for fear singeing their retinas.

That's why the glasses-less 3D laptop, a Toshiba Dynabook, is a far more realistic application of the glasses-less technology: It's the same size as the 12-inch TV, but since it's natural to sit very close to a laptop and look at it straight on, the aforementioned problems are negated.

The 12-inch 3D TV goes on sale in Japan at the end of this year for 120,000 yen, or $1,500. The 20-inch will have a 240,000 yen price tag, or about $2,900.

Sorry, rest of the world, you'll have to wait, since there's no timetable for bringing either to other markets."

So, what exactly do you see in this article that tells you this is a viable option? Toshiba is fighting for relevancy after the HD-DVD debacle. Personally, I see this as their "We're still here! Don't forget about us!" play. If another company joins in, then I'll find it valid.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Being that I have a 3D Plasma in my living room with those "dorky" glasses that are SUCH a pain for everyone to wear, never mind those of us that have to glasses 24/7. Ill chime in:

The fact that you practicely have to view the tv straight on to get the "full" effect and sit closer for it to be effective is kinda rediculous. But that's my views.

The concept is there, great, it's a start. They had to start somewhere but it doesn't look to be a game changer by any stretch of the imagination.

Thanks for the link Runner.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The technology is very similar to the 3D Lenticular covers you might see on Blu-ray or DVD discs. The story says the tv converts a 2D image, creating nine images to create the depth. It's hard to imagine this process creating 3D that will wow me.

Every time I go in to Best Buy and hear an employee tout the 2D to 3D conversion that their 3D Televisions can do, it's all I can do to stifle my laughter. What I really want to see when I go in there is actual 3D programming, which many times they don't even believe they have access to.

Natively shot 3D will destroy these on-the-fly conversions every time. 3D Glasses may be a pain, but they afford the best 3D without reduction in resolution for 2D programming. I doubt the Toshiba glasses-less solution will be anything more than a 3D only waste of time and money.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

David Ortiz said:


> Every time I go in to Best Buy and hear an employee tout the 2D to 3D conversion that their 3D Televisions can do, it's all I can do to stifle my laughter. What I really want to see when I go in there is actual 3D programming, which many times they don't even believe they have access to.


Funny because when I went there months ago when D12 was about to light up, they told me D* was offering 30 3D channels when D12 came online.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bidger said:


> From the article:
> "There were three sizes on display: 12 inches, 20 inches, and 56 inches. While the smaller size models are destined for the Japanese market in December, the 56-incher is just a prototype and there are no imminent plans to make it into an actual product, according to a Toshiba representative here"
> 
> "After spending some time in the theater, we found the TV works surprisingly well. It's not a 3D cinema-quality experience, and there's clearly room to improve, but again, you don't have to wear any glasses."
> ...


wow... Dude, I was just reporting that it's out there. Talk about shooting the messenger...


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> wow... Dude, I was just reporting that it's out there. Talk about shooting the messenger...


 That's why I thanked you  kinda made me think when I was reading that post.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> wow... Dude, I was just reporting that it's out there. Talk about shooting the messenger...


Sorry, but after reading the link you posted it just seemed to me that the technology is not really "here". If you feel different, that's fine, but a 12 or 20" display sans glasses vs. 50" or greater with glasses just doesn't seem viable to me.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I honestly never thought I'd see glasses-less 3D, I guess I was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/10/05/toshiba.3dtv.no.glasses.cnet/index.html?hpt=Sbin


Well not quite "here" yet. Only in Japan, at least to start, and on awfully small screens.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Multiple "glasses-free" 3D HDTV solutions have actually been in the works for years.

I personally met with a Texas Instruments engineer at the January 2009 Consumer Electronics show who shared information that they were working on technology to eliminate the need to wear any special glasses to view 3D HDTV.

Last year at CES, another 2 additional firms shared similar information, although each was working on their won specific technologies. I suspect we'll see more in a couple months at CES 2011.

Many of the major HDTV manufacturers themselves have been exploring alternatives to requiring special glasses to view 3D HDTV, with the quiet understanding that mainstream market acceptance depends on overcoming any perceived "adoption obstacle" such as the glasses themselves.

In any case...this is not surprising nor new, in terms of activities surrounding the overall 3D HDTV evolution.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No thanks...I'm good with HD.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bidger said:


> Sorry, but after reading the link you posted it just seemed to me that the technology is not really "here". If you feel different, that's fine, but a 12 or 20" display sans glasses vs. 50" or greater with glasses just doesn't seem viable to me.


Why blame me then?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Well not quite "here" yet. Only in Japan, at least to start, and on awfully small screens.


Here as in on planet earth... Here as in it exists.... Not here as in my house. Geez, I'm sorry I provided the link now....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Here as in on planet earth... Here as in it exists.... Not here as in my house. Geez, I'm sorry I provided the link now....


Lot us of non-believers here. If I can't touch it or smell it, it doesn't exist. It's just that we've been burned so many times by vaporware or poor products.

But I'm hoping they get this working well by the time my 2003 Pany Plasma goes belly up.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Let me know when they perfect the Hologram so that scenes are played out IN my room instead of in a box on the wall of my room.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Let me know when they perfect the Hologram so that scenes are played out IN my room instead of in a box on the wall of my room.


Darn trekkies....


----------

